# Ridgid sale



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I just got an email yesterday from Ridgid. Their power tools are up to 30% off depending on how much you spend through 5/6/09. It even says free batteries for life )


----------



## Ottis (Apr 17, 2009)

Wow, thats a good deal !!!


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

yeah., it's a power tool sale at HD, not only ridgid, all powertools , dewalt, bosch, milwaukee, makita… worth checking out.


----------



## Ottis (Apr 17, 2009)

Here is the HD add

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ContentView?pn=TH_PM_Tools_Offers&langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053&cm_sp=dept-_-savingscenter-_-catoffers-_-tools


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I guess Ridgid is holding out on me ) I didn't know it was all power tools. Since HD owns Ridgid, you would think the email ad would promote everything.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

well, ridgid looks after their own customers, why would they advertise about other brands ?

HD does NOT own Ridgid by the way. Emerson does. and they have absolutely nothing to do with HD (in terms of management).

I just got my Ridgid Table saw not too long ago ($450 out the door - great sale!) so I did some research on it and the company.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Hmmmmm?? The tool man at our local HD told me they bought Ridgid about the time Ridgid came out with their battery tools. Guess he may have been puling my leg?? )


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

I also heard a guy at the lumber department told a customer one board was heavier then the others cause it had more pressure in it (pressure treated wood)... )

bottom line - great deal, def. worth checking out if you need anything powertool related.

thanks for the post by the way. I was about to post it myself.


----------



## Woodchuck1957 (Feb 4, 2008)

The RIDGID belt/spindle sander is worth checking out if you don't have one. It's probably highest the rated, and the best selling RIDGID woodworking tool they sell.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Wow! that makes me wish I didn't have a belt sander )


----------



## Ottis (Apr 17, 2009)

If all you have is a belt sander, I highly recommend buying a Ridgid spindle sander….I never even use the belt attachment on mine, but I use the spindle almost everyday. Fine woodworking mag. Gave it tops in their tool review. even at its normal price of $200, it is a couple of hundred cheaper than the next closest spindle sander.

http://www.taunton.com/finewoodworking/ToolGuide/ToolGuideProduct.aspx?id=28395


----------



## Ottis (Apr 17, 2009)

Well Bob,
Ever since you made this post yesterday, I have been trying to come up with a reason to go to Tulsa (hour and a half away) I really can not think of a any tool I have to have a H/D…but you never know. But a almost two hour drive is to far for just looking around. My wife just came in and asked if I cared if she went to the mall to get some dresses for my daughter….The mall happens to be across the street from H/D…can you see where this is going ???

I almost jumped out of my chair and said "Sure, I will ride along"...My daughter came in and gave me a big hug, said thanks and couldn't believe I wanted to go along…. My wife was smiling and all was good. They started down the hall to get ready and my wife stopped, turned around with a funny look on her face…then said.."What tool did you find on sale and where?"

Does she know me or not,lol. So I am off to see what new toys I can buy that I really do not need but can not live with out !!!


----------



## Ottis (Apr 17, 2009)

Well as usual, put me at a tool sale, and I am going to buy things I did not need. Bought a new Porter cable Biscuit Joiner and a new Ridgid 6 inch orbital sander. Regular price was around $350 for both, so they knocked off $75.

I REALLY wish we had taken my truck to Tulsa instead of the wifes car….. I have been thinking about buying a new Milwaukee 12 inch sliding miter saw. They run over $600 (Which is why I still do not have one) with the sale they were having…they were around $450. I was really trying to figure out how I could fit this monster into the wifes car (and with out her noticing).

So it's probably a good thing we didn't take my truck after all. Now I can still pay the utility bills this month.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Blame me Don ;-) If I hadn't posted it, you would have just let them go to the mall and spend all the money themselves ;-))


----------



## Ottis (Apr 17, 2009)

lol…Thats right Bob, when the wife starts to complain… I will blame you. As I said, I really didn't need these, but the Biscuit Joiner I had was a Dewalt, and I have never been very happy with it, so I figured I would try the Porter cable, and I SURE didn't need another sander. But I didn't have a six inch….and when I grabed the joiner, I told myself…."Well, I am getting $25 off, if I spend around a $100 more, I will get $75 off" woodworker logic at its best !!!


----------



## jstegall (Oct 9, 2008)

I am fairly certain that Lowe's will match this ad. We have both in our little burg, but Lowe's is bigger. They do not carry Rigid of course, but the only thing I own with Rigid on it is a pipe wrench.
I need to go look at that RIDGID belt/spindle sander as I have lusted after one for years but just would not pu;; the trigger. Maybe this time.


----------



## Ottis (Apr 17, 2009)

John,
For the price it can't be beat…normal price is $200…..with the sale it is $175. But if your going to get one, I advise you to call ahead, a friend asked me to pick him up one at the sale, the tool "Boy" said that the sold out of the spindle sanders first thing that morning.

Their are three H/D's in Tulsa, he called all three and all three were sold out. I called him a "Tool Boy" because he works in the tool department, yet knew absolutely "NOTHING" about tools. I asked him if they had any Ridgid spindle sanders put away in stock since I saw none on the floor….he took me to the belt sanders  After I explained what they were, he still had no clue and had to look it up on the computer. Then he knew what I was talking about and told me they had sold out that morning.


----------



## jstegall (Oct 9, 2008)

Like I said, it is a small burg…only ~ 25,000. It really isn't much out of the way to check for one. I might get a "tool boy" on the phone too. Hopefully things will slow down enough so that I can go by. I teach emotionally disturbed students, 1-5 and we are really having a rough time right now. Not sure what is going on that there suddenly seem to be so many showing up in Kerrville. Now I just have to learn to post pix so I can show off my king size bed…it only took three rebuilds to please SWMBO. I will have to admit that one of her ideas was very good, but my original plan for the side boards and foot board was better and she agrees, a minor miracle in itself.


----------

